

Why You Should Talk To Investors (Even If You’re Not Raising Money) - ericabiz
http://www.erica.biz/2012/talk-to-investors/

======
ravindersharma
it is the duty of every good person to help each others.if you make me your
subcribers raise money for me in my name which i will retun to you with
thanks.if you are my friend it is also your roll to a friend and which will
retuned to you.i promised you money earn will be utalise for welfare of the
people.yer or no but please give me reply.real friendship begin in this way.

------
ravindersharma
i only deal and talk about why the good persons are not dominating the world
inspite of that every one want to be good.it is true and we have to create
logics to help in domination of good persons we should try every where.so we
should talk every good person inspite of that he is not raising money.

------
sdelong
Liked the video pitch. Nice how the discussions with investors crystalized
your thinking. Great post.

------
gsvjv
Really clever stuf Erica... always love your posts

------
joelgibby
Awesome, awesome stuff. Oh yeah.

------
ravindersharma
we also want to give the proof that we are unselfish.which definatly attracts
masses.

------
hackerbiz
yes - because you never want to start talking to them when you need it!

